# **Hurricane Coaster ride***



## DonChristie (Jun 4, 2018)

Time to ride those vintage, old, ratrod, classic bicycles with Hurricane coaster on our monthly bike ride. We are going to ride the McMullen/4 mile creek greenway trail. Meet @ Starbucks 6432 Rea road, NC, Sunday, June 10th. Meet at 9am and leave at 10am. This is a leisurely ride along the creek. All bikes are welcome to ride!


----------



## deepsouth (Jun 4, 2018)

Would that be a Charlotte address?


----------



## DonChristie (Jun 4, 2018)

Yes, it’s Charlotte, NC. You riding?


----------



## jimbo53 (Jun 4, 2018)

I’m in. The coolest (as in lots of shade, and also the coolest rides and riders in the area) and pretty flat ride totaling about 12 miles total. Usually follow with lunch afterwards. Y’all come, ya hear?


----------



## deepsouth (Jun 4, 2018)

schwinndoggy said:


> Yes, it’s Charlotte, NC. You riding?



Going to try and make it.


----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 4, 2018)

I'll be there-weather permitting! V/r Shawn


----------



## DonChristie (Jun 7, 2018)

BUMP! Because, well, it is this Sunday!


----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 7, 2018)

Let's ride! Hope to see everyone there. V/r Shawn


----------



## DonChristie (Jun 10, 2018)

We had a hot time in the South today! Great June Hurricane ride wth alot of new faces! Nice to meet you all and thanks to everyone who rode today! See you next month!


----------



## DonChristie (Jun 10, 2018)

Few more!


----------



## deepsouth (Jun 10, 2018)

I had a great time riding with you guys. Looking forward to doing it again.


----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 10, 2018)

Great seeing everyone today--had quite a few new riders to the group! Looking forward to next month. A very special thanks to @schwinndoggy and the Mrs. for putting me up for the night and that scrumptious banana nut and apricot bread and coffee for breakfast! V/r Shawn


----------



## deepsouth (Jun 27, 2018)

Date for July?


----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 27, 2018)

Should be July 8th. Just need our fearless leader @schwinndoggy  to select a location. V/r Shawn


----------



## DonChristie (Jun 27, 2018)

Ha! I am quite fearful! I was thinking maybe Sugar creek greenway? Anyone know of another ride, speak up!?


----------

